# Help finding a 48cm r3 sl or soloist



## Manh3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm trying to find one of these bikes preferrably 08 model because my girlfriend loves to own one. I'm wanting to surprise her for Christmas. The bike can be complete or just a frame. Been searching on eBay and craigslist but haven't had any luck on 48cm, if any of you guys come across one please reply to this thread.

Thank you


----------

